# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Key Alcatel,Moto,SFR,Vodafone and more updated,zZStuff&Calc v0.02b

## yassin55

*zZ Alcatel Heuristic "EXCLUSIVE WORLD FIRST"*  *zZALC  heuristic, now your alcaSOFT always UPDATED and working in the future,  not waste more time waiting for more PIDS update, nonono, its not needed*   
Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
What New:
------------------------------------------ *- Added Alcatel based models Heuristic method
- Added more than 170 models "Alcatel Based": Alcatel, Motorola, SFR, Vodafone:* *Alcatel:*
Amsterdam / B331 / C818 / Crystal / E101FLIP / F115 / F121 / F122 / F152  / F331 / I606 / I780 / Misssixty2 / OT103 / OT104 / OT105 / OT106 /  OT107 / OT108 / OT109 / OT112 / OT117 / OT140 / OT150 / OT203 / OT203E /  OT204 / OT205 / OT206 / OT208 / OT209 / OT213 / OT214 / OT216 / OT217 /  OT217D / OT222 / OT223 / OT228 / OT250 / OT252 / OT255 / OT255D / OT262  / OT280 / OT282 / OT292 / OT300 / OT301 / OT303 / OT304 / OT305 / OT306  / OT308 / OT310 / OT311 / OT312 / OT315 / OT315M / OT318D / OT352 /  OT355 / OT355D / OT356 / OT360 / OT361 / OT362 / OT363 / OT380 / OT383 /  OT385 / OT385D / OT385J / OT390 / OT455 / OT505 / OT505K / OT506 /  OT506D / OT508 / OT510 / OT530 / OT543 / OT555 / OT565 / OT585 / OT585D /  OT600 / OT602 / OT602D / OT606 / OT650 / OT660 / OT665 / OT706 / OT708 /  OT710 / OT710D / OT710K / OT799 / OT799 / OT800 / OT802 / OT802Y /  OT803 / OT806 / OT806D / OT807 / OT808 / OT809 / OT810 / OT810D / OT813 /  OT813D / OT813F / OT818 / OT819 / OT828 / OT870 / OT880 / OT90 / OT900 /  OT900 / OT901 / OT902 / OT905 / OT905D / OT907 / OTA919 / OTC819D /  OTT66 / Q5 / S122 / T268 / VM202 / VM363 / VM506 / VM621I / VM665 /  VM800  *Motorola:*
WX160 / WX161 / WX180 / WX181 / WX260 / WX265 / WX280 / WX288 / WX290 / WX295 / WX390 / WX395  *TCL:*
TCL-I802 / TCL-I806 / TCL-I806D / TCL-I880 / TCL-I898 / TCL-I900 / TCL-I905 / TCL-Q3 / TCL-T208 / TCL-T218 / TCL-T255 / TCL-T355  *Vodafone:*
Vodafone150 / Vodafone155 / Vodafone250 / Vodafone252 / Vodafone331 /  Vodafone331FM / Vodafone345 / Vodafone354 / Vodafone355 / Vodafone455 /  Vodafone540 / Vodafone541 / Vodafone543 / Vodafone555
------------------------------------  *Dongle update is required*  *All zZKey Features are standalone and not required internet connection.*   *It's time To Fly*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

ممتاز يابوب
+
+
+

----------

